# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Поработаем ка

## TYTA

Нужен модератор видео-чата. Оплата раз в неделю, ставка 280 рублей в час. Сменный график работы. Высокая зарплата. Пишите на email: webadm24serv @  gmail.com

----------

